# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  Наши самодельные мультфильмы

## даша_ст

Мы с детьми сняли два мультфильма. Один пластилиновый снимали дома, а второй летом на даче.
Вот они (не знаю как ту вставить само видео):

----------

olga kh (06.01.2016)

----------


## genez

молодцы!!!

----------


## overload

*даша_ст*,
 Ой молодцы какие!!!
Порадовали!

----------


## Mazaykina

> даша_ст


Какая прелесть! Молодцы, девчата!!!  :Ok:  Ждем следующие мультики.

----------


## V.Kostrov

*даша_ст*,
 :Ok:  Здорово!!! Прикольно!!! Молодцы!!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## мусяня

*даша_ст*,
молодцы! :Ok:

----------


## skomorox

*даша_ст*,

какой интересный фильм про слонёнка! Второй ещё не посмотрела. Так необычно придумали - всего лишь перрчатки, а как подали суперско!!!!!!!!

----------


## PAN

> всего лишь перрчатки, а как подали суперско!!!!!!!!


А в "Репке" - гречка... :Ok: 
*даша_ст*, порадовали... :flower: 

Ждём новых работ...

----------


## Tamapa21

Какие вы молодцы! Очень понравилось!

----------


## Melena66

Какие вы молодцы! Очень понравилось!Продалжайте дальше снимать! Удачи

----------


## Мартын

Спасибо!!! Очень понравилось!!!

----------


## Карина П

Дашенька, какая вы - молодец!!!
Вы не только красивый мультик показали, но и вид досуга с детьми - ведь скольких трудов и времени потрачено!!! А как озвучено - приятно слушать, и подготовки требует, и фантазии!!!
Спасибо!!!

----------


## Элен

*даша_ст*,
 спасибо,здОрово! :Ok:

----------


## даша_ст

Мы сняли новый мультик "История игрушек". Наш ответ Диснею :D
первая часть:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z2tFV5ON-0
вторая часть:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpLYUtqLWGs

хотела ссылки в первый пост добавить, но не нашла как это сделать.

----------


## даша_ст

Разобралась, как вставлять видео, но не смогла отредактировать сообщение. Поэтому сделала новое.

----------

olga kh (06.01.2016)

----------


## Edgars

Очень понравилось!

----------


## zakharchenko

:Ok:  Класс!

----------


## Kseniy92

молодец

----------


## Yuli4ka

Даша!!  Потрясающе!!!!!!!!  Класс!!

Я завидую белой завистью вашим деткам. Вот где творческий заряд с детства!!!!

СУПЕРРРРРР!!!

----------


## Shusteer

*даша_ст*,
 Так здорово! :Ok:  прямо самим захотелось чт0-нибудь подобное сотворить!!!

----------


## sulimka

Классно!!! Просто супер!

----------


## LinaLa

Не знала, что так здорово и простыми средствами можно сделать мультик! Спасибо за идею! :Yes4:

----------


## Аннабель

Замечательные мультики! Спасибо.

----------


## Зулия Маркелова

Замечательные добрые мультики! Прямо как в сказке оказалась..

----------


## tigry1

Все мультики очень понравились. Младший сын тоже ходит в детскую анимационную студию. Вот примеры их работ:
http://www.krok-studio.kiev.ua/cartoon.html

----------


## Polenok

Мы с другом решили попробовать себя. Пока так, по приколу. Если пройдет удачно, будем делать продолжение, более качественное и оригинальное.

http://youtu.be/apTlSKOrTvs

----------


## Sens

Какая красота! Вы меня вдохновили! Мне кажется, лучшего досуга для родителей с детьми не придумать. Спасибо!

----------


## даша_ст

наш новый мультик "Пышка"

----------

Ninulyka (28.03.2016), olga kh (06.01.2016), pomahka (13.06.2020), Ильенко Елена (21.11.2019)

----------


## Жар-птица

Супер!!!

----------


## вера денисенко

> наш новый мультик "Пышка"


супер))) и как я мимо прошла такой классной темы)))) а сколько времени у вас ушло на создание этого мультфильма?

----------


## даша_ст

*вера денисенко*, сколько чистого времени не скажу. у детей из-за школы и разных кружков не каждый день находилось время на это занятие. но в целом где-то три недели.

----------


## muzik

Классные мультики !

----------


## даша_ст

Мульт-клип на песню А.Суханова "Дракон и принцесса"
https://youtu.be/pZEfS-b4jyc

----------

LINSLI (10.12.2015), Ninulyka (28.03.2016), Ильенко Елена (03.10.2019)

----------


## ольга коробова

Даша, спасибо за мультики!! Супер! Тоже хочется так научиться, только времени не хватает. Вы в конкурсах пробовали участвовать? У нас в регионе специально конкурсы по мультикам среди детей проходят.

----------


## даша_ст

*ольга коробова*, пытаемся участвовать)) наш мульт "Пышка" получил грамоту на двух конкурсах.

----------


## Натали69

Забавно, смотрится замечательно,а как подумаешь сколько за этим кропотливой работы!Вы молодцы!!!

----------


## svetik20

Потрясающие мультики, спасибо! А самое главное дети заняты в этом творческом процессе.

----------


## Архимаг

*даша_ст*, Отличные мультики :)

----------


## yuzef

Отличные мультики! Вы молодцы!

----------


## даша_ст

новый мультик, делали в основном дети
*"Моё метро"*

----------

Димитрий (12.09.2016), Наташкин (12.09.2016), Петухова Ольга (12.07.2020)

----------


## татуся

Отличные мультики, моя давняя мечта тоже так научится)))))
Спасибо!!!

----------


## даша_ст

мы с дочкой нарисовали новый мультик про полярного лётчика Бабушкина.

----------

Димитрий (12.09.2016), Наташкин (12.09.2016)

----------


## Димитрий

*даша_ст*, отличные работы, детям повезло с педагогом  :Ok:

----------


## даша_ст

Закончили новый мультик "Почтовая история" по стихотворению Ю.Кушака

----------

LINSLI (19.10.2017), Елена Ре-Ми-зова (28.03.2019), Ильенко Елена (03.10.2019), Петухова Ольга (12.07.2020)

----------


## LINSLI

*даша_ст*, очень понравилось!)) Как то я пропустил то что выше. Потихонечку смотрю)))

----------


## Дарья Котова

Здорово! Какие молодцы :Ok:

----------


## Ильенко Елена

Мои воспитанники, еще малыши-дошкольники осваивают процесс создания мультфильмов. И вот такое начало. Такие умнички.


IMG_20191024_160919.jpgIMG_20191028_153155.jpg4rmItuwJQxI.jpg

----------

LINSLI (26.07.2020), Варшава (12.07.2020), Гумочка (29.07.2020), Петухова Ольга (12.07.2020)

----------


## Петухова Ольга

Как интересно! Замечательно! Спасибо!

----------


## Гумочка

> Мои воспитанники, еще малыши-дошкольники осваивают процесс создания мультфильмов.


Елена, здравствуйте. Я, может быть, задам глупый вопрос, но всё же... КАК Вы это снимаете??? где-то есть уроки для чайников? Хочу поучаствовать в конкурсе видеороликов по ПДД со своими сыновьями... и тут нашла Ваш м/ф... подумала, вот бы снять мультяшный клип!

----------

